# Stanislaw Lem Google Animation



## Vince W (Nov 23, 2011)

Perhaps this isn't the right spot for this thread, but for those who don't live in the selected countries there is a great Google animation honouring Stanislaw Lem.

www.google.co.uk

Oh yeah, after the 23rd you can find it at www.google.com/logos/


----------

